# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  My new tank: 1 question

## frognerd101

So my Budgetts frog did not like the large water dish he was in, so I switched him to an aquatic tank, and he loves it. He is not showing any signs of stress. However, the one worry I have is if he will choke on his gravel. I was wondering if it is possible to get him to feed in a feeding tank that has no gravel so he will not choke. 

Thank you everyone for your help.

----------


## Sandy Bear

Ummmm, have you seen this link yet?
http://www.frogforum.net/budgetts-fr...gs-gravel.html

You should really remove the gravel from your Budgetts Frogs tank.  I know most of my frogs do not appriciate being removed from their tanks to be fed, they usually refuse to eat, my Budgetts frog (when she was still alive) was no exception.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Ummmm, have you seen this link yet?
> http://www.frogforum.net/budgetts-fr...gs-gravel.html
> 
> You should really remove the gravel from your Budgetts Frogs tank.  I know most of my frogs do not appriciate being removed from their tanks to be fed, they usually refuse to eat, my Budgetts frog (when she was still alive) was no exception.


I second this.

----------


## frognerd101

Would riverbed sand be a good product to use. The sand is actually like river mud.

----------


## Sandy Bear

Budgetts Frogs do best in a bare bottom tank.

I personally wouldn't use it.

----------

